# 2010! Ein neues Jahr - Eine neue Distribution

## Borki

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr!  :Wink: 

Bevor ich meine Frage formuliere hier erstmal einige Grundkenntnisse die ich besitze  :Smile:  - Angefangen habe ich mit Ubuntu Linux (Einsteigerdistribution Nummer #1). Nachdem ich mir das System durch zu viele Fremdquellen (Man sollte die Warnungen im Wiki nicht überlesen) zusammengeschossen habe, entschließ ich mich mein Glück mit Archlinux zu versuchen. Dank des gut geführten Wiki war es auch kein Problem, und so baute ich mir von Tag zu Tag mehr Kenntnisse bezüglich Linux auf. Aber ich habe Lust auf etwas Neues, noch aufregenderes und nach langer Recherche stich mir Gentoo ins Auge.

Nun zu meiner Frage.

Das Gentoo Wiki ist einfach nur Top. Alles schön dokumentiert und ich habe mir die 117 Seiten Installationsanleitung ausgedruckt und bin nun bereit für die Installation.

Doch was muss ich alles beachten, ich wünsche mir ein reines Gnome System und würde gerne den Unstable Zweig verwenden, da ich auch fleißig Bugs melde/berichte, und somit hoffe, bei der Entwicklung etwas beizutragen.

Ich habe nur leider das mit den USEFlags noch nicht ganz verstanden. Für jede Hilfe und Anlaufstelle (Wikiseite, Blog,...) wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Hoffentlich ist dieser Beitrag nicht zu lange  :Smile:  Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus! =)

Mit freundlichen Neujahrsgrüßen,

Borki  :Smile: 

P.S.

Ich würde Gentoo gerne auf einem Intel Atom N270 (Samsung NC10) und einem Intel Quad Core aufsetzen, und hoffe, dass dies ohne Problem verlaufen wird!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Auch dir ein gutes neues Jahr Borki

 *Borki wrote:*   

> Ich habe nur leider das mit den USEFlags noch nicht ganz verstanden. Für jede Hilfe und Anlaufstelle (Wikiseite, Blog,...) wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

 

Das mit den USE Flags funktioniert so.

Wenn du ein Paket aus den Sourcen kompilierst, hast du normalerweise diverse Optionen welche du einkompilieren kannst oder eben nicht. So gibt es z.B. Programme die du für die Nutzung unter der Shell sowie unter X verwenden kannst. Willst du das Programm nur in der Shell verwenden, würdest du den Support für X nun deaktivieren (z.B. ./configure --disable-X).  Die USE Flags bilden nun genau diese Möglichkeit ab, lösen aber auch benötigte Abhängigkeiten für dich auf. Solltest du z.B. ein Programm mit SSL Unterstützung kompilieren wollen müsstest du von Hand erst die richtigen Libraries herunterladen, kompilieren und installieren. 

Bei Portage reicht es aus, wenn du die USE Flag ssl setzt. Dadurch wird dein Programm mit ssl Unterstützung kompiliert (analog zu ./configure --enable-ssl) und falls die ssl Libraries noch nicht vorhanden sind werden diese zuerst heruntergeladen und kompiliert.

 *Borki wrote:*   

> Ich würde Gentoo gerne auf einem Intel Atom N270 (Samsung NC10) und einem Intel Quad Core aufsetzen, und hoffe, dass dies ohne Problem verlaufen wird!

 

Ach, Probleme wirst du sicher haben... Aber dafür gibt es ja das Forum. Da fragst du dann einfach nach.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Borki

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Aufklärung  :Smile:  Das heißt, jedes Gentoo System wird durch die USE Flags-Variablen individuell? (genau wie bei Arch  :Smile:  )

Nun gut, ich habe mir jetzt erstmal die minimal install cd heruntergeladen und werde gleich mit der Installation anfangen (Das Abenteuer Gentoo kann beginnen   :Laughing:  )

Dürfte ich dir noch eine Frage stellen?    :Embarassed: 

Gibt es schon vordefinierte USE Flags, die ich bei einer reinen Gnome Installation (Automount, ntfs und alle File-Systeme support) verwenden kann, oder muss ich sie mir einzeln zusammensuchen und eintragen?) - Beziehungsweise welche Desktopumgebung kannst du mir empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße,

Borki

----------

## 3PO

 *Borki wrote:*   

> [...] Gibt es schon vordefinierte USE Flags ...

 

Hier gibt es eine Übesicht über alle USE Flags:

http://gentoo-portage.com/USE

Wenn Du weist, was  Du verwenden willst dann kannst Du die global in der /etc/make.conf setzen.

Siehe auch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/USE_Flags

----------

## Borki

Sodala  :Smile:  Nach einer langen Installationsprozedur bekomme ich schon die erste Fehlermeldung :-/. Grub ist soweit eingerichtet und funktioniert, jedoch erhalte ich während dem Startprozess folgende Fehlermeldung:

>> Mounting root. . .

mount: mounting /dev/sda3 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

! ! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

! ! Could not find the root block device in .

     Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip. . .

root block device() : : _ (Blinkend ^^)

Bei dem System handelt es sich um das Intel Quad Modell  :Smile: 

Bitte um Rat!

Danke!  :Smile: 

Liebe Grüße,

Borki

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du genkernel verwendet?

Dann muss in die grub.conf:

```
[...]

kernel [...] root=/dev/mem0 real_root=/dev/sda3 [...]

[...]
```

Falls du den kernel selbstgebaut hast musst du darauf achten den richtigen Treiber für deine IDE/SATA-Controller einzubaun. Was ich sowieso fest einbaun würde wäre der AHCI-Treiber und dann noch für deine IDE/SATA Controller.

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Borki wrote:*   [...] Gibt es schon vordefinierte USE Flags ... 
> 
> Hier gibt es eine Übesicht über alle USE Flags:
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com/USE
> ...

 

Erm, er wollte wohl hören "Setz das Desktop-Profil, wie in der Doku beschrieben".

Dass es ein reines Gnome-System wird, geht auch easy:

USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 gnome gtk" in die make.conf.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hallo borki,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Schon weitergekommen?

----------

## Borki

Sorry, dass ich erst so spät ein Lebenszeichen von mir gebe. Also, der momentane Stand der Dinge ist einfach weltklasse. Ich habe auf 6 Systemen Gentoo aufgesetzt, und alles funktioniert soweit einwandfrei (sogar dist-cc  :Smile:  ). Vielen Dank für die Links und die Erklärung, wenn ich zurück denke an das Wissen mit dem ich angefangen habe, und mit dem wo ich heute stehe ist es einfach nur unbeschreiblich "geil"  :Smile: .

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  :Wink:  (and last but not least #gentoo-anfaenger  :Very Happy: )

Liebe Grüße,

Borki

P.S. Ein einziges Problem gibt es noch, aber da bin ich (Gott sei Dank?) nicht der Einzige. CHromium und der lizenzierte h.264 Codec (youtube/html5 / vimeo). Wenn das gelöst ist funktioniert soweit alles einwandfrei (und auch auf opensource  :Wink:  Dann kann ich mich endlich vom Flashplugin verabschieden  :Smile:  )

----------

